# browning leaves



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am having an issue with plants getting brown leaves. I have a 30 gallon tank with a fine gravel substrate. I'm running a two bottle DIY CO2 system. 6500k 36" bulb I use liquid and tablet ferts. The lights are on about 11 hours a day and at night im running actinic bulbs. Any ideas would be great. PH 7.9 Nitrite 0ppm Ammonia .25ppm Nitrate 10ppm


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

What kind of plants & how long has the tank been established? Also are you using a T8 or a T5HO flourescent fixture? I'm curious why you have a positive reading for ammonia to. That's not normal in a cycled planted tank.


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

There aren't a lot of plants in the tank right now I'm trying to get the bugs worked out before I invest a bunch in plants. There is a crinum americana, Vallisneria spiralis, and a type of java fern. The tank is about 2 years old and the bulb is a T8


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just checked the ammonia it is down to 0ppm I must have read the test wrong


----------

